# Gas war in Houston



## elkhartjim (Aug 12, 2008)

Diesel $3.69

http://www.click2houston.com/news/17171733/detail.html?rss=hou&psp=news


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 12, 2008)

RE: Gas war in Houston

Down to $3.34 (regular)on 6 o'clock news.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Gas war in Houston

I paid $3.47 today NE of Houston.


----------



## dennis1949 (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Gas war in Houston

I filled up my truck this morning. I paid $3.49 a Gallon


----------



## C Nash (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Gas war in Houston

Trip back west is looking better.  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Gas war in Houston

Diesel in Oregon.  $4.85/gal.  Wish someone would tell these GREENIES that oil is cheaper now.


----------



## dennis1949 (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Gas war in Houston

sorry about that I meant $4.29


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Gas war in Houston

hey Nash looks like we may be heading that way soon if it keeps going down. Also I paid $3.53 in Langdale Al. last week and I am heading that way this weekend and get soon more.


----------



## vanole (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Gas war in Houston

Gas here in Va Beach is running between $3.49 -$3.57.  Diesel at the Quarles card lock was 3.80 two Sundays ago when I filled up the M/H, I suspect it is still about that price or maybe a few cents cheaper.  On a side note I find the Qurles card to be a pretty handy item.  Quarles has an agreement with many folks including the usual suspects (flying J, petro, loves etc...) that allows you to use the Quarles card at the participating establishments.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## C Nash (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Gas war in Houston

Hollis what are you doing?  Driving a hundred miles to save a few cents a gallon. :laugh:  Still 3.59 here.  All you Texans let me know when you are going to increase the price so I can fill the MH first   :laugh:  Think I'll go to Huston to fill up :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Gas war in Houston

no Nash it only 24 mile for my house. I go up to west ponit over to vally


----------



## C Nash (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Gas war in Houston

Oh, for some reason I thought you were up in the norteast Ga area


----------



## RvRover (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: Gas war in Houston

Diesel is still over $4.60 a gallon where I live. Its high time we get off oil and go to an electrical economy, or hydrogen economy. I'm sick of paying through the rear to oil robber barons.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: Gas war in Houston

Yea that's going to get my truck and 5th wheel down the road.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: Gas war in Houston

Hey Shadow some people just don't get it.  If we switched to electric or solar power tomorrow the RV's would be a thing of the past.  Imagine moving a 20 K or larger vehicle(s) with electric power.  That would be some BIG mother of all batteries.    RVRover won't be roving very far.  

We would also have to wait 20 years for all of us to run out and buy whatever type of vehicle that would be required to burn/use the alternative fuel.  Big $$$$'s.  Just pie in the sky.    Everything is made out of oil.  Oil will be here for the next 50 years.

No we don't need to get off oil, but rather drill our own oil.  If Russia gets control of most of the world's supply of oil, we are in big trouble.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: Gas war in Houston

Don't have to convince me DL.   Our politicians are a joke. Pelosi and her cronies left town so they didn't have to vote on the drilling issue.  :angry: 
Any way, the only Greenies I want to be associated with are the ones in my billfold  :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: Gas war in Houston

Amen.  Give me the green stuff.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: Gas war in Houston

hey DL ,, not picking on u or anything ,, but locomotives are run on electric ,, the engines are just big generators that drive the electric motors on the wheels ,,, sorry ,, i'm beat tonight ,, and jsut thought i'd say something ,, but u know i'll reply to almost anything    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: Gas war in Houston

Now if we could just find room for that huge generator on oer rvs :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: Gas war in Houston

well it could be done ,, Nash ,, but where would u sleep and do other stuff     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: Gas war in Houston

I like the diesel locomotives :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: Gas war in Houston

Now DL is following trains for the smell    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: Gas war in Houston

Naw I like to race them.  
What I've seen concerning electric cars, I don't think we will have electric RV's in my lifetime. :dead:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: Gas war in Houston

well we might DL ,, but u want to finance one ,, look at the prices of regular MH's and such ,, and also look at the prices of the hybrid cars ,, we are better off staying with what we got ,,, we can atleast afford the fuel ,, well i think this hybrid thingy was covered in another post on here ,, so i'll leave it at that    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

